# Please do my work



## the Beast (Mar 5, 2018)

Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?



*"Kat or tanz with bro" *

Kat and Dont Taz Me Bro

*"i'm unhappy with current formation"*

And me.

*"the beast"*


*"let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?"
*
It is because they are confused and do not know which bathroom to use


----------



## miketx (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?


----------



## miketx (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...



Harry my post # 3 explains that OP perfectly well, get with the programme


----------



## the Beast (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton For sure. For me too.


----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2018)

Whut?  the Beast


----------



## JGalt (Mar 5, 2018)

I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > the Beast said:
> ...


lucy my post was ahead of yours....yea i know i was surprised too....


----------



## the Beast (Mar 5, 2018)

Willings for sure name shift ? Too "Lefty" make dreams true ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

JGalt said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...



I adore bunny rabbits


----------



## JGalt (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...
> ...




They're ok but they don't taste anything like pancakes. As long as there are pancakes, the bunnies are safe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It's okay because I now explained the OP and all is good and now even gooder as we have bunny rabbits in this thread now


----------



## the Beast (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...
> ...



Mmm, chicken ....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


i love those little things....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

JGalt said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...



^^^^ This:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



^^^^ Savage brute, round up and airdrop into Gitmo


----------



## the Beast (Mar 5, 2018)

Chicken nuggets ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Chicken nuggets ....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2018)

The Beast?  Gosh no, I am just a little kitty....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  Thats the most coherent post yet!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It is my calming influence that caused that


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > the Beast said:
> ...



  You could work with retards for a living.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 5, 2018)

Stands With A Fist has to be in there somewhere.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The Beast?  Gosh no, I am just a little kitty....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The Beast?  Gosh no, I am just a little kitty....
> ...



Yes, but I take Sundays off...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what's going on in this thread, so I'll post the obligatory bunny with pancake on head picture...
> ...


With maple syrup?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2018)

leloh....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 5, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



^^^^ Armed Bunny Rabbit Happening:


----------



## playtime (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?



Welcome, and peanut butter wireless hard top petunia kitchen matches the doctor is in IPA frogurt barnacle pumpernickel to you also.


----------



## deannalw (Mar 5, 2018)

I read the op before there were any replies. And read it again. 
And again.
And looked at my empty beer can.
And ran away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

deannalw said:


> I read the op before there were any replies. And read it again.
> And again.
> And looked at my empty beer can.
> And ran away.



   wait...you mean ran to the refrigerator right?
Unless you're a euro turd then you probably ran to the larder.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 5, 2018)

I have to admit it took me about 10 minutes before I could stop laughing.
And here I go again!


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Own leadership in really, really in facts.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Too "Lefty" shifts are my respect.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Its "Lefty" I expects with bro or kat do my shifts this weekend ?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...


You UNDERSTOOD that?
Wow.  That's impressive.

I guess this is where I say Welcome, Beast.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?


hello militant


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

Every time I think I'm never going to speak to Lucy again, she posts chicken memes and all is forgiven.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

That I can said I live in Israel ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...



winner for IPA frogurt!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> That I can said I live in Israel ...


There ain't no Hamas in Israel. Is there?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> That I can said I live in Israel ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This one was drunk and felled over!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2018)

This guy again?  So, now he wants to be called "Leftist?"  

Why do the mods keep allowing this guy to come back?  All he does is harass them to change his screen name EVERY DAY.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It is difficult to get a picture of elusive bunny in his natural habitat though.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Saw these guys in the woods.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> This guy again?  So, now he wants to be called "Leftist?"
> 
> Why do the mods keep allowing this guy to come back?  All he does is harass them to change his screen name EVERY DAY.  Lol.



I do not know Chris, but:


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

The Lord is God for all those but in old testament are God jews and in islamic world are Allah God and Muhammed the Prophet how I'd like God are jew as said in old testament and i'm jews since earli days as known.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 7, 2018)

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
      And the mome raths outgrabe. 

“Beware the Jabberwock, my son! 
      The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! 
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun 
      The frumious Bandersnatch!” 

He took his vorpal sword in hand; 
      Long time the manxome foe he sought— 
So rested he by the Tumtum tree 
      And stood awhile in thought. 

And, as in uffish thought he stood, 
      The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame, 
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood, 
      And burbled as it came! 

One, two! One, two! And through and through 
      The vorpal blade went snicker-snack! 
He left it dead, and with its head 
      He went galumphing back. 

“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock? 
      Come to my arms, my beamish boy! 
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!” 
      He chortled in his joy. 

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves 
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe: 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
      And the mome raths outgrabe.


Jabberwocky   - Lewis Carroll -


----------



## playtime (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> The Lord is God for all those but in old testament are God jews and in islamic world are Allah God and Muhammed the Prophet how I'd like God are jew as said in old testament and i'm jews since earli days as known.



ummmm,   _professor_? 

mix it up a little & use some fucking commas, m'k? 

thanx.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> The Lord is God for all those but in old testament are God jews and in islamic world are Allah God and Muhammed the Prophet how I'd like God are jew as said in old testament and i'm jews since earli days as known.



I thought you were Swedish?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> The Lord is God for all those but in old testament are God jews and in islamic world are Allah God and Muhammed the Prophet how I'd like God are jew as said in old testament and i'm jews since earli days as known.



Now you have mentioned God we can also solve the chicken and the egg dilemma:


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Easier within jews and muslims ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Easier within jews and muslims ...



This sentence doesn't make any sense.  I told you before that nobody would take you seriously until you learned how to communicate more effectively.  You didn't want to listen to my advice then about using an online translating program.  Maybe you will listen now?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Its "Lefty" I expects with bro or kat do my shifts this weekend ?



^^^^ This:


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Easier within jews and muslims ...
> ...



I can English easier than arabic ...


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

I prefer communist and also progressive it means big if Bro or body else by Mods too shifts my name in USMB too calling me "Lefty" and its pleasure where here with American people and world too.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> I prefer communist and also progressive it means big if Bro or body else by Mods too shifts my name in USMB too calling me "Lefty" and its pleasure where here with American people and world too.


You can't be Lefty because there are too many Lefties on this board.  You can have your name changed to Sneezy, Dopey or Doc. No other names are available at this time. We'll put you on the Vacancy list. There are 135 people ahead of you.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 7, 2018)

In Roviet Sussia, catch fishes you. Vedanya Dosva hokay Svetlana Manfredjinsinjin.

So we're having fun at your expense Beezt. Where from art thu, thou, the, thee, you.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Hossfly I will 2-4 otherwise choose ?


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Or why else than "battalion" or "Bone From Home" ?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...


*Pantsuit Apocalypse*

Lucky for us, that cinema prediction didn't come true.  hillary lost.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > the Beast said:
> ...



Lose big against Trump.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Hossfly I will 2-4 otherwise choose ?


OK, you can name your poison. Pick a good one.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Read my text in the topic or body wills "Super Bone" really ?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Read my text in the topic or body wills "Super Bone" really ?



Just call yourself Charlie. Or Myrtle.


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2018)

Treeshepherd said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...







Shit....  I haven't laughed that hard, for that long for a looooooong time!

Thanks!


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

"Super Bone" or something else.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

"Harmony"


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

westwall do my shift ?


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Bone

Or

Harmony


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

flacaltenn its between "Harmony" and "One" transfer market my rights too.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> flacaltenn its between "Harmony" and then " Bone" transfer market my rights too.



Excuse me -- Have we met?  I have no idea what you're chattering about


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast The only handle you can now have is:

Deez Nutz. Okay, maybe IPA Frogurt.

Ravi was spot- on that day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 7, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn its between "Harmony" and then " Bone" transfer market my rights too.
> ...



I think it's your little Swedish buddy being reincarnated.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Do talk too you about my bad name in this board my willings are and do my job my willings are "Harmony" and "one" if you wanted too ....


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Its body from USA and world.


----------



## the Beast (Mar 7, 2018)

Yuggi too night food.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> flacaltenn its between "Harmony" and "One" transfer market my rights too.





Hej kompis. Jag har jobbat på min svenska.  Jag tror att jag vet nog nu att beställa frukost. 

Hur ya blitt? Låt inte moderatorerna fånga dig här.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 7, 2018)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > the Beast said:
> ...



Great!  I've been working on my Swedish in case the meatball returned. 

Gborst tomast ungelbeten vost tosten. . Jaboren hast gefetintat abdonan..


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Yuggi too night food.



Har du provat Google Translate? Det är ganska bra.  Talar jag OK svenska?


----------



## playtime (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 7, 2018)

the Beast said:


> That I can said I live in Israel ...




Smart Move. Israel är mycket varmare på vintern. Du är så uttråkad att du kommer tillbaka till USMB.  Var inte orolig. Våren kommer. 

Du vet att du inte kan stanna.  Du har varit lurar här i månader nu. Och redan--du ber om en namnbytet igen.  Det gör oss lite galna.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 7, 2018)

överge allt hopp, ni som kommer in här


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2018)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> överge allt hopp, ni som kommer in här







"Banana!"


----------



## the Beast (Mar 8, 2018)

I am Jewish dudes!


----------



## the Beast (Mar 8, 2018)

Do my work Kat or flacaltenn too "One" ?


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 8, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kat or tanz with bro do my dream true i'm unhappy with current formation "the beast" and let me were "Lefty" with current seat ?
> ...


  LMFAO!


----------



## the Beast (Mar 8, 2018)

PM into flacaltenn my wills are worth a user shifts because I am negative with current seat my user were misunderstood with my current users please do my dream truefully ....


----------



## the Beast (Mar 8, 2018)

Its "One" I wants.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 8, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Its "One" I wants.



Why not ask for: 

botten av fatet


----------



## the Beast (Mar 8, 2018)

No my wants is otherwise.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

the Beast said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


*Never Negotiate Out of Fear; Always Force the Paleonasties to Negotiate Out of Fear*

Without Likud, you're licked.


----------



## playtime (Mar 8, 2018)

the Beast said:


> I am Jewish dudes!




"!בננה"


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 8, 2018)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> the Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Its "One" I wants.
> ...



It's like V'GER in Star Trek movie.  The "ONE" he asks for --- I THINK --- is Cereal Killer. I told him in PM that CK got a Real Job..  Say BYE NOW !!!!!!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 8, 2018)

the Beast said:


> Do talk too you about my bad name in this board my willings are and do my job my willings are "Harmony" and "one" if you wanted too ....




How about Frusengladje.


----------

